# Bike fit



## gavroche (3 Nov 2017)

Just had a bike done at AlfJones Bikes. Cost: £65
Can't go out to try it out yet as it is raining but Tim ( the bike fitter) upped my saddle by at least 2", moved it forward a bit, checked it was level and slightly changed the position of my cleats .I hope it is money well spent and hoping to go out tomorrow, weather depending. When I got home, I copied all the settings on my other 3 bikes as they all needed adjusting, especially the saddles.


----------



## vickster (3 Nov 2017)

Good stuff. That’s a big saddle height increase. Be very careful when you get on the bike on a camber and especially when you come to put your foot down, as you’ll find it weird finding the ground

I’d have seen how it is on one bike before changing them all


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Nov 2017)

When you transfer positions from one bike to another, you have to account for any differences in the frame, eg angles. The best way is to plot the points of contact (pedals, saddles, bars) on a grid or graph using [x,y] coordinates. place the bottom bracket at [0,0] and use that as the origin to measure up and across. This way, the position will be the same no matter what the frame does.


----------



## si_c (3 Nov 2017)

That's a mammoth increase in saddle height. Having seen you on the Llandudno ride, I don't recall having thought your saddle was too low.

From experience it's going to take a little while for your muscles to adapt to the new position, particularly in your legs, I raised the saddle (only 5-10mm though) on my commuter recently as part of my dialling in process, and I was getting a little tightness in my calves and hamstrings afterwards, so if you do get that it's normal, just persist with it a couple of rides.


----------



## buzzy-beans (4 Nov 2017)

@gavroche are you sure that AlfJones Bikes didn't make a mistake because hells teeth a 2" increase in a saddles height is surely somewhat of a manic increase.

Prior to having the saddle height increased, in all of your many years of cycling did you ever feel you were sat too low? It might be worth spending a few moments (hours) reading through this website http://bikedynamics.co.uk/ to see what measurements you come up with.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2017)

I am considering a bike fit next year as a burpday prezzie as adrian timmis has dropped his prices form £185 to £110 .


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

I'm thinking @gavroche maybe meant 2cm as 2" is a big leap


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2017)

si_c said:


> That's a mammoth increase in saddle height. Having seen you on the Llandudno ride, I don't recall having thought your saddle was too low.
> 
> From experience it's going to take a little while for your muscles to adapt to the new position, particularly in your legs, I raised the saddle (only 5-10mm though) on my commuter recently as part of my dialling in process, and I was getting a little tightness in my calves and hamstrings afterwards, so if you do get that it's normal, just persist with it a couple of rides.


Tim warned me that I will probably use muscles I haven't used before and it may ache for a bit until I get used to it. Haven't been out yet due to wet weather. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> I'm thinking @gavroche maybe meant 2cm as 2" is a big leap


No, definitely 40 to 50 mm. My legs are straighter now and my knees in line with the cleat point. Feels comfortable when I sit on the bike but I can't put one foot on the ground when sitting on the saddle now but I will have to remember to get off the saddle when I stop. I will report back as soon as I go out.
.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

I'm not surprised its gone up 2 inches then if you were able to put a foot on the floor before , I think you will find cycling much easier with the saddle higher, good luck with your upcoming rides.


----------



## Crackle (4 Nov 2017)

If that's right, then you'll notice a profound difference once you get used to it.


----------



## gavroche (4 Nov 2017)

Will it make going up steep hills easier though?


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

it will make pedalling in general easier , so to some degree , yes


----------



## bozmandb9 (4 Nov 2017)

gavroche said:


> Will it make going up steep hills easier though?



Yes


----------



## si_c (4 Nov 2017)

gavroche said:


> No, definitely 40 to 50 mm. My legs are straighter now and my knees in line with the cleat point. Feels comfortable when I sit on the bike but I can't put one foot on the ground when sitting on the saddle now but I will have to remember to get off the saddle when I stop. I will report back as soon as I go out.
> .


Learn to track stand...


gavroche said:


> Will it make going up steep hills easier though?



Yes.


----------



## huwsparky (5 Nov 2017)

If you actually take note is pretty common for people to have their saddle set too low. When I started cycling I rode around on my bike with the saddle 2inches too low, felt liberated when I got it right. 

I generally take a look at novice cyclists and help them out if they'll listen!


----------



## macky (7 Nov 2017)

I had a seat lift of 2-3inch when I had a fit. Moved forward a little too. Seems so much easier now.


----------



## Duffy (7 Nov 2017)

I've been trying hard to find justification for a bike fit, this is definitely helping!

Hoping for good results for you


----------



## vickster (7 Nov 2017)

Duffy said:


> I've been trying hard to find justification for a bike fit, this is definitely helping!
> 
> Hoping for good results for you


Do you suffer any injuries or dodgy joints generally? If so, based on personal experience, try if at all possible use a physio to do the fit rather than an LBS staff member without any medical training: Just my twopennorth


----------



## screenman (7 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I am considering a bike fit next year as a burpday prezzie as adrian timmis has dropped his prices form £185 to £110 .



I had mine done by him a few years back, at £185 I considered it good value.


----------



## kingrollo (8 Nov 2017)

cyberknight said:


> I am considering a bike fit next year as a burpday prezzie as adrian timmis has dropped his prices form £185 to £110 .



He hasn't actually - for £185 you used to ...and still do get custom footbeds. But you can pay £110 for the fit only. Ive been to him a couple of times - very good.

I found that when I was younger I didn't need a fit - but as I get older I need things more precise. Any new bike I get I will be popping down to AT.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (17 Dec 2017)

I was recently offered a free bike fit from my dealer due to problems with a bike I purchased.
I thought as it was free I would give it a go, I did feel very comfy on both my bikes though.
Things they found on the fit was:
Uneven pressure on my inner arch of feet - new insole.
Cleat position moved.
Seat height raised 25mm & wider seat needed.
Stem changed by 10mm
Gel pads & tape on bars to help with my scafoid injury.
Well I went out for a 20 mile ride & really noticed the seat height change but after around 5 miles my wrist & shoulder blades & neck were in pain my hands were knumb.
By the time I got to 15 miles I couldn’t wait to get off the bike in real pain, even my feet were knumb I just couldn’t relax.
It took a week for me to get back pain free, 
I have dropped the seat post back down & reverted back to my comfy seat, so yesterday I did 15 miles & felt a lot more comfortable.
I could relax & enjoy my ride, I am still getting knumb feet & hands so do I change cleats back as well or stick with it.
The fit was free but with my 2 road bikes fitted with new parts it was £190, I’ve taken the seats back as they were the same width as mine just a slight change in profile.


----------



## roadrash (17 Dec 2017)

what was the reason for deciding on the bike fit , did you have problems regarding feet and hands before the fit, I'm a great believer in, if it aint broke, don't fix it


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (17 Dec 2017)

It was a gesture of good will from the owner as i had lots of problems with my road e.
I wish he offered my a jersey instead now, i think I will try to get it back to my original settings.


----------

